# muddy water hybrids



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello all spent the day yesterday in the rain and muddy waters but it was well worth it prob caught 30 hybrids and prob close to 50 whites. Had a blast. All were caught on gulp minnow baits with jig heads


----------



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

few pics from yesterday


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

looks like u,all had a good day. i caught 1, i was messing around on the river bank about 6:30 IN THE MORNING CUTTING WILLOW LIMBS OUT OF THE WAY . ANND CUT HALF MY KNUCKLE OFF. BLOOD ALL OVER THE PLACE. FISHED 3 MORE HOURS. I THINK THAT HYBRID LIKED THE TASTE O MY BLOOD.


----------



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

That's a big ouch. Think I'm gonna try again tom hopefully they b stacked in there again


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

Where did y'all catch these? Sounds like a great day


----------



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

Had another great day. Crap load of whites n 22 hybrids 2 of them where hogs one measured just over 30 inches the other just under. Not sure the weight but def fun on light tackle. All caught again on gulp minnows on jig heads.....


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

What color jig heads were you using? Also, where on the River were you fishing?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

THANKS zippododa FOR THE STORY & Nice PICS! 

*ZIP! 45601 Chillicothe, OH 
But where the heck are you fishing????? 
With that much water behind you, you gotta be fishing around Chilo,,, 
but that would be the wrong side of the lock. HUMMM upriver,,, MUST BE 
Portsmouth,,,,,, HAH!! Maybe APPLE GROVE! rt 10!!! 60 MILES 
Right below the the lock wall on the FAST WATER. NICE!
Wow,,, looks like a GREAT SPOT by the Google Earth Pic! 
Ya know,,, if your catching them there, in the fast water, the WV side where I fish SHOULD be just as good? GOTTA GIVE IT A TRY,,, 
NEW BRIGHTON, in Pa should be smokin''. *


I just got back from Dresden,,, the only thing we even SEEN was some suckers!!! 'Musky' Water was WAY TOO HIGH & MUDDY!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like Gallipolis


----------



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep Dave thats where we was at, seems like when the water gets up we have better luck and they get stacked up in there. Feels good not to have to cast a mile to get to them, only prob is i got fishin elbow.

Starkfisherman.....just using unpainted jigs 1/4 ounce with either 3inch gulp emerald shinner or 3inch gulp chart/shad castin into the current lettin it drift usually they pick it up on the drift or right when ya pick it up off the bottom


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

zippododa said:


> Yep Dave thats where we was at, seems like when the water gets up we have better luck and they get stacked up in there. Feels good not to have to cast a mile to get to them, only prob is i got fishin elbow.
> 
> Starkfisherman.....just using unpainted jigs 1/4 ounce with either 3inch gulp emerald shinner or 3inch gulp chart/shad castin into the current lettin it drift usually they pick it up on the drift or right when ya pick it up off the bottom



How far is Gallipolis from Canton? Is that in WV or Ohio?


----------

